# Sunflower fuzz no sound



## Budsg (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello.  I have built a sunflower fuzz using ac125 transistors.  I have been testing in a pedalpcb testing auditorium and i can hear the pots when i turn them and turning the pots does change the static of the amp but no guitar signal seems to be passing through. Please help.
Thank you


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 3, 2022)

Budsg said:


> Hello.  I have built a sunflower fuzz using ac125 transistors.  I have been testing in a pedalpcb testing auditorium and i can hear the pots when i turn them and turning the pots does change the static of the amp but no guitar signal seems to be passing through. Please help.
> Thank you



Post clear pictures of both sides of your board. We can't troubleshoot remotely without pictures.


----------



## Budsg (Jan 3, 2022)

It says my file is too large.  Do you know how to compress it?


----------



## fig (Jan 3, 2022)

@Big Monk is correct about the pictures. Did you set the bias?


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 3, 2022)

Budsg said:


> It says my file is too large.  Do you know how to compress it?



Are you uploading off your iPhone? 

If so, here is my surefire upload regime:

1.) Take the pictures and rotate them three times. Save them.
2.) Rotate them one more time. This seems stupid because now they are back being right way up but trust me.
3.) When you attached them to the forum, change the size to Large.

That should work.


----------



## Budsg (Jan 3, 2022)

Im working on getting photos posted. I turned the trim pots up and down with no signal getting through but it does seem to change the sound of the amp.


----------



## Budsg (Jan 3, 2022)

i am having no luck on getting photos uploaded. I have no experience using germanium transistors or setting bias. Do you have any tips for me?
Is the orange dot on the ac125 in the same orientation of the tab? Thanks guys.


----------



## Budsg (Jan 3, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Are you uploading off your iPhone?
> 
> If so, here is my surefire upload regime:
> 
> ...


I tried the rotation thing, even though I was sure you were joking, it didnt work.  Thanks for trying.


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s annoying but you have to take a screen shot of your pic with your phone then upload the screen shot. The resolution is too high with iPhone pics.


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 3, 2022)

Budsg said:


> I tried the rotation thing, even though I was sure you were joking, it didnt work.  Thanks for trying.



You have to also upload them in a smaller size. You have to go in and change from full size to large. Step 3 in my directions.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 3, 2022)

I usually text my photos to somebody and then save them after they're compressed to shit


----------



## peccary (Jan 3, 2022)

Budsg said:


> I tried the rotation thing, even though I was sure you were joking, it didnt work.  Thanks for trying.


You can upload them to IMGUR and then post the link here. That might be the easiest way.


----------



## peccary (Jan 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I usually text my photos to somebody and then save them after they're compressed to shit


So do all your friends just have random memes and gut shots sent to them constantly?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 3, 2022)

peccary said:


> So do all your friends just have random memes and gut shots sent to them constantly?


Memes are all screen shot and that's good enough. I send all the gut shots to my wife and she tells me what a good job I'm doing


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I send all the gut shots to my wife and she tells me what a good job I'm doing


#harryklipptonwholesomeposting


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 3, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> #harryklipptonwholesomeposting


I'm secretly the most wholesome person you know


----------



## mdc (Jan 6, 2022)

@Budsg are your transistors socketed or did you solder them to the board?


----------

